# Where can I get one of those Wii wi-fi usb



## pootle (May 26, 2008)

thingys so I can play other people on my wii?

Went to a big Game store on Saturday but they said they don't sell hardware 

South London, up town preferred...


----------



## jæd (May 26, 2008)

pootle said:


> thingys so I can play other people on my wii?
> 
> Went to a big Game store on Saturday but they said they don't sell hardware
> 
> South London, up town preferred...



Wii's have wifi builtin...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, not sure what you're on about. If you want to play other people in your home, you need additional Wiimotes and possibly nunchuks. If you want to play people online, you need an internet connection and a game that has an online multiplayer mode like Mariokart.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 26, 2008)

jæd said:


> Wii's have wifi builtin...



computers don't though....

you need a wifi connector for your pc 

http://www.game.co.uk/DS/Hardware/Accessory/~r328523/Nintendo-Wi-Fi-USB-Connector/

xp only though...


----------



## cybershot (May 26, 2008)

If you already have wifi installed then you don't need any usb dongle stuff.

If your internet is wired straight to your pc, then you have to go through the internet connection sharing route.

For the sake of less hassle and about £20 more your probably better off just buying a wifi router.


----------



## pootle (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Garf! that's what I'm after...I'm glad someone knew what I was after.

Now, who wants to play me in MarioKart?


----------



## bmd (May 27, 2008)

pootle said:


> Thanks Garf! that's what I'm after...I'm glad someone knew what I was after.
> 
> Now, who wants to play me in MarioKart?



I once went into a games shop and asked for a cable for my wireless connection. 

I'd play you at MarioKart if I could get hold of the frigging thing.


----------

